# Ganglion Impar Nerve Block w/Fluoro



## lcole7465 (Feb 14, 2018)

If any pain coders have some input...Ganglion Impar Nerve Block w/Fluoro. Everything I'm finding is a few years old and suggests to use an unlisted code. Does anyone have any updated information on this as far as if there is a more appropriate CPT code to use.

Thanks


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 18, 2018)

Unlisted CPT 64999 is the correct selection. There has not been a change in the AMA guidance for this procedure.

AMA CPT Assistant.
September 2007 page 10
Coding Communication:Surgery: Nervous System

Question

What is the appropriate CPT code to report for a ganglion impar sympathetic block?

AMA Comment

Code 64999, Unlisted procedure, nervous system, should be reported. When reporting an unlisted code to describe a procedure or service, it will be necessary to submit supporting documentation (eg, a procedure report) along with the claim to provide an adequate description of the nature, extent, and need for the procedure and the time, effort, and equipment necessary to provide the service.


----------

